# How I Met Your Mother



## Jaqen (14 Settembre 2012)

Il 24 riprende. Ovviamente sarà tutto subbato in ita.

Riprende da lì... dove tutto era rimasto TROPPO in sospeso.

Per me:



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



adesso spiegheranno la storia di come si arriva al matrimonio, e in mezzo ci sarà qualche nuovo ragazzo di Robin, si assisterà alle varie complicazioni tra Barney e Quinn, alla crescita del piccolo Marvin - ECCOLOCHEARRIVA - Eriksen...


----------



## Solo (15 Settembre 2012)

​--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Barney qui spiega l'intera SERIE in neanche 60 secondi (clip dall'ottava)

http://insidetv.ew.com/2012/09/13/how-i-met-your-mother-premiere-barney-robin-exclusive/


----------



## Jaqen (17 Settembre 2012)

Poco uno spoiler quell'immagine, cmq non guarderò quel video ;-)


----------



## er piscio de gatto (17 Settembre 2012)

Molto bene


----------



## Solo (26 Settembre 2012)

Ah beh, se questo è il livello della premiere stiamo freschi...


----------



## chicagousait (26 Settembre 2012)

L'unica cosa degna di nota di questa premiere è stato il riassunto di Barney


----------



## Butcher (26 Settembre 2012)

Non so se vederla in ENG o aspettare il doppiaggio in ITA!


----------



## Jaqen (8 Ottobre 2012)

8x02 carina, adesso vediamo come si sviluppa la storia!


----------



## Jaqen (11 Ottobre 2012)

8x03 un po' inutile...


----------



## Solo (11 Ottobre 2012)

Boh, non fa ridere più nessuno...


----------



## Solo (18 Ottobre 2012)

Finalmente si ritorna a ridere...



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## BB7 (9 Novembre 2012)

Ho letto tante critiche negative riguardo alla settima stagione, io ho iniziato a guardarla solo qualche giorno fa e devo dire che per adesso mi sta piacendo. Sono arrivato al quinto episodio e le risate non sono mancate, la scena del cuoco cinese è stata bellissima (gli sguardi tra il cuoco e barney  ). Inoltre adoro il fatto che anticipino degli episodi futuri con delle miniscene o immagini.


----------



## Solo (9 Novembre 2012)

No, ma vogliamo parlare della 8x05? Penso sia stata la peggior puntata di sempre. Tre settimane d'attesa per un qualcosa del genere, quando se avessero mandato due righe con scritto succede x e y sarebbe stato meglio.


----------



## Facciosnaooo (9 Novembre 2012)

Solo ha scritto:


> No, ma vogliamo parlare della 8x05? Penso sia stata la peggior puntata di sempre. Tre settimane d'attesa per un qualcosa del genere, quando se avessero mandato due righe con scritto succede x e y sarebbe stato meglio.



E' fuori da oggi???


----------



## Solo (9 Novembre 2012)

Facciosnaooo ha scritto:


> E' fuori da oggi???


Da martedì.


----------



## Pamparulez (17 Novembre 2012)

Io mi sono letteralmente bevuto tutte le serie nel giro di un mese e mezzo.. Però aspetterò le serie in italiano, anche se i vostri commenti mi lasciano un pò di delusione.. Spero solo non si debba arrivare alla centesima serie per vedere la fine


----------



## Butcher (17 Novembre 2012)

Comunque questa dovrebbe essere l'ultima stagione...


----------



## BB7 (17 Novembre 2012)

certo che sto "triangolo" ha stufato... se prima era Lily quella che odiavo di più nella serie ora è senza dubbio Robin...


----------



## BB7 (18 Novembre 2012)

parliamone 



> heynannynanny.com



Cliccate anche i link interni


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (6 Dicembre 2012)

le ultime 2 puntate mi sono davvero piaciute


----------



## drama 84 (7 Dicembre 2012)

8x09 e veramente inguardabile


----------



## Brain84 (8 Dicembre 2012)

Rispetto alle altre stagioni, vedo un calo..niente di eccessivo però le battute che fanno veramente ridere sono sempre meno


----------



## Solo (8 Dicembre 2012)

Hanno fatto due puntate decenti, le altre sono state pessime.


----------



## The P (8 Dicembre 2012)

drama 84 ha scritto:


> 8x09 e veramente inguardabile



Quoto, ma è l'unica che non mi è piaciuta proprio.

Ce ne sono 2 o 3 non all'altezza, ma un altro paio di puntate hanno raggiunto livelli assurdi imho.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (8 Dicembre 2012)

boh sarà che io non la vedo semplicemente come una semplice comedy però per dire



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



nell'ultima puntata mi è piaciuto molto il colpo di scena alla fine di marshall che chiede di diventare giudice,mentre all'inizio della puntata sembrava avesse commesso quelche ***.zata in aula durante il processo



poi è l'ultima stagione,tutti i nodi stanno venendo al pettine,i personaggi stanno crescendo e non possono essere dei ***.zeggioni come nell eprime 3-4 stagioni e quindi dove era più semplice creare situazioni ridicole,io la vedo così


----------



## BB7 (16 Dicembre 2012)




----------



## Jaqen (19 Dicembre 2012)

Fantastica!!!!8x11-12!!!!!!!!!

Commosso.


----------



## Facciosnaooo (22 Dicembre 2012)

Bella!


----------



## Butcher (22 Dicembre 2012)

Intanto hanno ufficiosamente annunciato una 9° stagione.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (22 Dicembre 2012)

lo speciale mi ha fatto veramente piangere alla fine,commovente


----------



## Solo (22 Dicembre 2012)

A quanto pare manca solo l'ufficialità per l'annuncio del rinnovo per la nona stagione... Mah...


----------



## Barragan (23 Dicembre 2012)

L'ottava non è ancora finita.


----------



## Solo (23 Dicembre 2012)

E quindi?


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Dicembre 2012)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Fantastica!!!!8x11-12!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Commosso.



Quotazzo.

Barney Eroico.


----------



## Jaqen (30 Dicembre 2012)

Ufficiale, 9 stagioni.

Sicuramente questa stagione finirà con


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



L'incontro della madre, poiché era stata vista all'inizio alla stazione della metro. SPERO VIVAMENTE che il matrimonio tra Barney e Robin vada BENE. Sennò sarebbe tragico dai, perderebbe tutto. Sarebbe un tira e molla impressionante, stancante.



Adesso, imho, voglio vedere come arriveranno al


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Matrimonio... senza annoiare troppo...


----------



## Jaqen (16 Gennaio 2013)

Attenzione attenzione, 8x13. Chi non l'ha vista non si azzardi a guardare lo spoiler!!!



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



La mamma è chiaramente la bassista del matrimonio, il matrimonio andrà bene visto che si vede Robin ballare con l'abito da sposa col padre (a meno che dicano, non ci sposiamo ma facciamo finta..sarebbe una vaccata epica...) la nona serie allora probabilmente sarà centrata sulla storia di Ted e la madre...


----------



## BB7 (19 Gennaio 2013)

Molto bello l'ep 13. Finalmente delle risposte


----------



## Jaqen (14 Maggio 2013)

.........


----------



## Underhill84 (14 Maggio 2013)

interdetto su varie cose come ad ogni finale di stagione...


----------



## drama 84 (14 Maggio 2013)

sta diventando una pessima soap opera,non fa piu ne ridere ne piangere.


----------



## Brain84 (15 Maggio 2013)

A me continua a piacere anche se ha perso un po' del suo smalto ma dopo 8 stagioni è fisiologico.
Sono curioso di vedere l'evoluzione nella nona e ultima stagione


----------



## Solo (15 Maggio 2013)

Finale di m., come la stagione.


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Maggio 2013)

Io



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ho visto Mamma.

Posso anche morire ora.


----------



## Brain84 (4 Ottobre 2013)

È iniziata da poco la nona e ultima (credo) stagione! Le prime e puntate mi sono piaciute un sacco


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (4 Ottobre 2013)

ho visto le prime 2 puntate e mi accingo a vedere la terza,le prme 2 mi sono piaciute tantissimo,quasi al livello delle prime stagioni 

EDIT: appena vista la terza,bellissima


----------



## Jaqen (5 Ottobre 2013)

La scena di Robin e Barney in macchina mentre parlano dei cugini....per non spoilerare troppo...è da cappotarsi


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Ottobre 2013)

Secondo me invece hanno allungato troppo il brodo... l'idea di una serie che si sta svolgendo nell'arco di 2-3 giorni per adesso non mi sta entusiasmando... Mi son piaciute solo le prime due puntate per adesso


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Aprile 2014)

Up

Ieri è finita la serie.

Nonostante fosse calata parecchio a livello di contenuti, le ultime due puntate sono state clamorose, pazzesche

Fantastica


----------



## Jaqen (1 Aprile 2014)

Io ho semplicemente pianto. Non per come è finita, perché ne avrei tante da dire.... ma perché è finita.

E' finita un'era


----------



## BB7 (1 Aprile 2014)

Finale fantastico, rovinato dai 3 minuti finali.


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Aprile 2014)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Up
> 
> Ieri è finita la serie.
> 
> ...


Ho seriamente rischiato di commuovermi


Doveva finire così. Non dico altro


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (2 Aprile 2014)

ho pianto per tutta la puntata,devastante.


----------



## Brain84 (4 Aprile 2014)

Molti finali, alcuni più belli, altri meno... secondo me quello che gli autori hanno voluto dire è "non conta come finisce, conta il viaggio, la metafora della vita...il finale è solo una parte piccolissima" per questo secondo me le polemiche sulla fugacità in molte parti del finale, sono senza senso. Era proprio questo il loro intento.


----------



## Solo (4 Aprile 2014)

Solo ha scritto:


> Finale di m., come la stagione.


Vale lo stesso commento dell'anno scorso.

Altra serie che andava conclusa anni fa.


----------



## juventino (4 Aprile 2014)

Solo ha scritto:


> Vale lo stesso commento dell'anno scorso.
> 
> Altra serie che andava conclusa anni fa.



Ma perché ancora doveva finire?!? 
Cavolo è da quando sto alle medie che la fanno.

PS:la vedo molto a sprazzi, una puntata ogni tanto, quando capita.


----------



## Solo (4 Aprile 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ma perché ancora doveva finire?!?
> Cavolo è da quando sto alle medie che la fanno.
> 
> PS:la vedo molto a sprazzi, una puntata ogni tanto, quando capita.


No, è finita questa settimana, ma avrebbero dovuto chiuderla anni fa...


----------



## juventino (4 Aprile 2014)

Solo ha scritto:


> No, è finita questa settimana, ma avrebbero dovuto chiuderla anni fa...



Secondo me una serie può durare massimo 5-6 stagioni. Allungando la corda è inevitabile che la qualità cali.


----------



## Solo (4 Aprile 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Secondo me una serie può durare massimo 5-6 stagioni. Allungando la corda è inevitabile che la qualità cali.


Yep. Ti dirò di più, io mi limiterei anche a 4-5.


----------



## Denni90 (8 Aprile 2014)

visto oggi il finale... incredibile!!


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Aprile 2014)

Solo ha scritto:


> No, è finita questa settimana, ma avrebbero dovuto chiuderla anni fa...



Per me solo la seconda metà dell'ottava stagione non è buona, il resto mi è piaciuta tantissimo, pure l'ultima stagione.


----------

